# OTBS Nomination



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is where you can make your nominations and seconds. This thread will be a maximum 35 pages and will then be closed and a new thread started. No point in letting it run to 250 pages like the original *OTBS* thread.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

In the last Nomination Thread, I noted the nominations and seconds of the following fine individuals ;

Carpetride
BigTrain74
DanMcG and 
oldpoidog

For continuity, I have started off this new thread with their names.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 10, 2009)

Good point Dutch.
Are you a member?  I'll nominate you if not


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Dutch.  It was getting tough to follow that last one.


----------



## rickw (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats to the new nominees and to any of the others I might have missed.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Gee, Fire it up, only if you think I'm worthy enough!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yeah, it did run longer than I planned. But hey, I could have let go for another 210 pages.


----------



## rivet (Dec 10, 2009)

Well big congratulations to youall four!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2009)

Before I get any more PM concerning GOT14U, mballi3011 and Meat Hunter, please note that I did acknowledged their nominations back in November. Please feel free to check the Squires List for current nominations and the *OTBS* Roster for current members.

Thanks-
Earl


----------



## gnubee (Dec 12, 2009)

I second the nomination for Dutch, although He's a bit of a newcomer and quite green around the edges I feel he may with a little nurturing have promise.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 12, 2009)

I third the thing for dutch cause he does make some kicka** wicked ya know them there bean things


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone get a chance to check Dutch's membership time?  I think he is close to the 9 month mark...if not I think we can make an exception for a great guy


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

GnuBee, I misread this and thought you said *Neutering*...


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

Somehow this new nomination thread got out of control 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Started with a new thread and now people are talking about eliminating Dutch's wicked "beans"?
Somebody better nominate someone quick so we can get back on the right path...


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 13, 2009)

Congrats to all the noms.  Good job!  Dutch?  Who's Dutch?  LMAO


----------



## Dutch (Dec 14, 2009)

You guys crack me up. 

_*Bit of a newcomer and green around the edges?*_ GB- that green is the patina I've developed 'cuz I've been here for so long. Try and find another active poster that been on this forum as long as me and TulsaJeff-Happy Hunting!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2009)

I believe that we have another Great Member that has long been overlooked for *OTBS *Membership.  

I would like to Nominate* Kurtsara* for membership, he has been a member since *6/11/2007*.

He has many great threads with Qview so I believe he meets all requirements for membership.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82710

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83136

And Is always willing to help others.

Do I have a Second?


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Absolutely, you have a second nomination from me. A great contributor to the site. Plus, he's from Minnesota so that should be automatic
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

A well deserved nomination.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not sure that you can second yet, I think it has to be from an active OTBS Member for the second?  But thanks anyway, you soon will be able to...


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Dhoo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. You are right. Seconds must be by an OTBS member. I knew that, really I did
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I must have had a brain fart. LOL


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd be honored to give Kurtsara my nod for seconds.  Great contributor even though he is from Minnesota.  Congrats brother.


----------



## bassman (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations Kurtsara on your nomination.  Good choice.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2009)

Nomination of Kurtsara noted and added to the Squire's List.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats Kurt, very well deserved nomination!


----------



## rickw (Dec 16, 2009)

Very good nominee, congrats, well deserved.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to Nominate *Smokeguy*, another long overlooked great member that has been with us for a long time and has made some fabulous posts with qview and is deserving of membership into the OTBS.

He has been a member since 09-23-2008.

Here are a few of his posts with Qview;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=79199&page=3

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=74370&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=85342&page=2

Can I get a Second?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 18, 2009)

bump, bump...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

You had me at Blueberry Fatty.  Sorry I missed this nomination when it was fresh.  But I'd be happy to welcome Smokeguy to the club with my second.


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats to Smokeguy on his nomination.

I would like to Nominate  Meat Hunter for OTBS. He has shown to be what the order is all about.

Second anyone?


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't want to hog all the seconds here...but I was positive Meat Hunter was already an OTBS Member.  Heck yes I will.  His smokes are awesome.


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the 2nd.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 18, 2009)

Dang you beat me to it. Lots of great post and threads from Meat Hunter. Always seems willing to help too. Congrats on the Nod.


----------



## alx (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually meathunter aka todd has been nominated 3 times and seconded 3 times ...LOL.Farking awesome....


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Thank you Paul for the nomination and Dude for the second. 

I've learned SO much here over the last year or so and consider all of you a part of my life now. 
My wife says I spend more time here than listening to what she says 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. But, she loves the smokes (most of them) that come out of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 
And of course, she knows that I love her even more! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm honored to be able to give something back over that year and to be nominated for the OTBS.


----------



## rickw (Dec 18, 2009)

Didn't know that.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys for the nomination and second for the OTBS

I don't read these threads on the OTBS much but I'll try to make ya proud of me


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 19, 2009)

No lie there! He's way up on my hero list for that!!


----------



## alx (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats smokeguy and kurtsara.......


----------



## kookie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats guys...........


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 19, 2009)

The following person has been a member of the SMF since 05-18-08.  He has demonstrated his ability to do successful smokes and qviews...seen here...
Pulled Pork
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85018
A nice looking Stuffed Pork Loin
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84211
A "Monster" of a Meatloaf
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84211
Brisket & Beans
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79115
and there's lots more
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=526476

Would someone be so kind as to second *Silverwolf636*?  I think he's earned the right to carry the coveted honor of the OTBS.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 19, 2009)

Be happy to second him, He's Another deserving member that has been overlooked for too long.

Congrats to all Three of the nominees. All worthy in my opinion of advancing in this great hobby.

PS. Dude your last link appears to be a dead end.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you dude, gnu and the rest. Wow! What a shocker to wake to this morning. I received a pm from SmokingOhioButcher congratulating me and I didn't understand what he was talking about.  I won't let the gang down. Thanx for everything everyone.
--ray--


----------



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats to Smokeguy and Silverwold636 on their nominations for OTBS membership. They have been added to the Squires List.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to Nominate *Hog Warden*, another great member that has made some fabulous posts with qview and is deserving of membership into the OTBS.

He has been a member since 09-10-2009.

Here are a few of his posts with Qview;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83685

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=84720&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85514

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85225

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=81210&page=2

Can I get a Second?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought Hog Warden has been a SMF member a lot longer than 3 months-


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 20, 2009)

You are correct Dutch he joined 2/10/09. I will throw a second to the Warden.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

My typo on the date sorry...


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is the link for Decembers OTBS Inductees.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to Nominate *3montes* another great member that has made some fabulous posts with qview and is deserving of membership into the *OTBS*.

He has been a member since *12-26-2007*.

Here are a few of his posts with Qview;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=82542&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82616

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82796

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=82111&page=2


Do I Have A Second?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Glas to see Smokeguy and Silverwold363 being nominated. Both are worthy candidates.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I would like to nominate a member who has given us many quality smokes, but also delves into the world of dry and semi dried curing. An art that eludes most of us, but always captures our attention. Someone who offers sound advice when asked. This person has been a member here since July 2008. 
I would like to nominate DangerDan. 
His contribution to the forum is only surpassed by the quality of the smokes he puts out.

His most recent followed by some past posts.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=86170&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85617

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=73271&page=2

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=84219&page=2

Who will second this nomination....


----------



## carpetride (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll second him.  Good Nom!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

Which one 3montes or DangerDan or both?


----------



## fishawn (Dec 26, 2009)

D-D ROcks!..... He can do it all too.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and GOOOD!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

How did I scroll past that one? Yes, a strong second for 3Montes.


----------



## alx (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to nominate Scott-Fishawn.

He has been with us a bit and offers sound/experienced advice...

I would appreciate a second from my friends.........


----------



## fire it up (Dec 27, 2009)

I would be proud to second him.
Great member well deserving of a nomination.


----------



## alx (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks jim...Scott is a good dude........Someone we can learn from etc...Like dd and da resty.....


----------



## carpetride (Dec 27, 2009)

Oops sorry didn't see your question Beer B Q.  I was referring to DangerDan at that time as I thought I had read the rest and hadn't!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 29, 2009)

good, deserving nominations, and i'd like to add another:

deltadude is always helpful in offering good, practical advice to beginners, based on his knowledge, experience and what he's learned here. he is also congenial with all members (as an example, he started a "merry christmas" thread to wish all a happy holiday). he won't win any prizes for posting the most q-view on the board, but what he has posted has looked very good. his join date is within the time frame and i do believe that he would make a great addition to the squires' list as such recognition will motivate him to continue the honorable traditions of this order.

may i have a second?


----------



## alx (Dec 29, 2009)

I will give deltadude a second.Very helpfull/knowledgeable and deserving of the title.


----------



## bassman (Dec 30, 2009)

Once again I get in on the tail end so I'll just say worthy nominations all!  Good luck and congrats.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new nominees!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations to the newest Nominees


----------



## alx (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to nominate a member who has been with SMF a long time.

His contributions are something that has guided me in my research etc...

I would like to nominate bbally to the OTBS....Enough said!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll Second Your Nomination...


----------



## ddave (Jan 1, 2010)

Dang it.  Alx beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And Beer-B-Q beat me to the second. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I wholeheartedly agree. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## rickw (Jan 1, 2010)

Very, very good nomination and most deserving.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 1, 2010)

You people in California are just too slow...


----------



## ddave (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll blame it on the time zone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you for the nominaton, and all the kind responses.  I appreciate it and appreciate everyone putting up with the no gray zone food safety statements that are the view from the world of professional cooking.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for the nomination Paul and thank you for the second Maet Hunter. I really do appreciate it very much. This is a fantastic place to come to be with friends and get some great information. I am not sure I have been that much of a contributor to be worthy of the OTBS but I will certainly do my best to be a upstanding member!!
Thanks again to all!!


----------



## alx (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats everyone and welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 2, 2010)

I also thought Meat Hunter was already OTBS.  I concur with Dude seconding his nomination and would have seconded  his nomination had I got here earlier.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 2, 2010)

excellent nominations all - congratulations and welcome to some very deserving new squires!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 4, 2010)

Great nominations, everyone!

I just came in here to nominate bbally since he's come back in with guns a blazin'.


----------



## kurtsara (Jan 4, 2010)

I will second the nomination


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 4, 2010)

Little Late on that one... already been done and seconded a few posts back #65 & #66...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like to make a nomination for someone who I believe fulfills all the requirements to become a member in the OTBS

The Nominee should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months. 
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

I would like to nominate Meatball.  He's active, he's helpful, friendly, shows a good sense of humor, and respect for other members.  He's done several smokes and contributed with nice qviews.

Not to mention I share his view on saving our planet.  It's the only one with beer.

I respectfully request a second for Meatball.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 10, 2010)

I would be proud to second Meatball 100%


----------



## rivet (Jan 10, 2010)

A hearty congratulations to all the nominee's!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one more person that I believe also is very deserving of wearing the honor of the OTBS.  This person is also active on the forum and has done a wide variety of smokes.

Can I get a second for UNCLE LAR?


----------



## smokeguy (Jan 10, 2010)

I would be happy to second the nomination for Uncle Lar!  

That recent lamb smoke was killer-good, and the rest of his contributions are deserving of OTBS as well!


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 11, 2010)

My congrats as well to Uncle Lar, and to the rest of the recent nominees.  You guys give the rest of us hope, inspiration, answers and something to look forward to!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations to all the Nominee's...


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to nominate R W WILLY, he has impressed me.

Can I get a second for this fine smoker?


----------



## wutang (Jan 11, 2010)

I will second that nom for RW Willy. His pics make me drool.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats RW Willey!

And after reading this awesome thread with Chicken Basil Sausage.... I'd like to make a nomination for ellymae.  I think she is most deserving of this honor.


----------



## erain (Jan 19, 2010)

just got done reading same post dude.... checked ellymae's threads and has put together a nice bunch of quality threads.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...earchid=586309

and i am sure a bunch lost in the crash, be honored to second ellymae for otbs... great nom dude!!!

and congrats to the other new members nommed!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to all those nominated for the OTBS.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow~what a great bunch of nominations in this go round!!!

My congrats to our latest Squires!!
Danger Dan
3montes
Fishawn
deltadude
Bbally
meatball
Uncle Lar
RW Willy
ellymae

Let's see, I've got a couple of smokers that need to be cleaned; some pork and beef trimmings that need to be made into sausage . . .


----------



## bbally (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you, I am honored.


----------



## gnubee (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to all the gnu nominees. 

Bbally's posts have been some of the most informative I have read on here. Then he seemed to disappear, I too am glad he came back. 


I go down the list and am amazed that these fine people are not already OTBS. 

Dang! I've got to pay more attention to this Thread!


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to all the noms.


----------



## deltadude (Jan 19, 2010)

YO, thanks for the nomination!!!!  

If confirmed I will attempt to carry on with the great OTBS tradition and Credo.


I am very grateful to TasunkaWitko and ALX for the nomination and second, I guess I have to add a couple more names to my Christmas list....


----------



## 3montes (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am proud to be associated with this group of nominees and  this great forum!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats to all the new Squires.

There is another member who qualifies for all of the criteria of nomination into the OTBS.

Not to mention, that he's a really nice guy!  

I'd like to make a nomination for werdwolf.  Would somebody please do me the honor of giving him a second, please?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great choice Dude, I will second the nomination for Werdwolf.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

First off congrats to the new squires. I would like to second werdwolf


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the nominations and seconds.  I never really expected this, but it is truly appreciated.

Ed


----------



## bbally (Jan 23, 2010)

I am not looking for the so sorry type posts.  I just want all of you to know I disappeared from all my online activities.  We spent two and a half years taking care of a terminally ill mother in law.  It ended this November and I have been returning to my regularly scheduled program.  As I don't broadcast things I deal with, I just wanted people who wondered why I went away for a while to know why.  Lung Cancer sucks!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like to nominate Fourthwind as I believe as you can see he meets the qualifying requirements.

  Here are links to some of the great smokes this member has made…

*Can I get a Second…*

*Join Date: [font=&quot]03-12-2009[/font]*

*[font=&quot]All posts Started by Fourthwind: [/font]*
*[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=594878[/font]*

  ABTs
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80777

  Brisket
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=80023

  Pork Butt
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83608

  Ribs
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76108

  Sausage
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84118

  Fatty
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81029

  Turkey
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75855

  Chicken
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=84416[/font]


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 23, 2010)

You have it Beer-B-Q 
I'll second that.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 24, 2010)

I know that I am a week early, but on the 30th of this month, scpeterson will be eligible for nomination to the OTBS. Chris has been a MVP to this forum. His help to all of us has be invaluable. His travelogue from Singapore provided all of us a glimpse into another culture. I hope that every OTBS member will second this nomination next Saturday.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 24, 2010)

No doubt. I would second him in a heartbeat. Great choice. Did I say I second the nomination?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gramps, think you have to do it in the official thread...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=85276&page=11


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 24, 2010)

I am truly honored...  Thanks guys!


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 24, 2010)

Fellas..I dont know what to say other than Thank You. This means alot to me coming from you guys. I hope I can live up to the expectations and continue to help on SMF when ever I can...Thanks Again


----------



## alx (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow...A pattreson fan club...LOL...Humbled to give yeah a third dere smokey...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





TOP NOTCH CHRIS!!!!!!!! Glad you found us .


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 24, 2010)

I got Goupies.....If anyone is interested please contact ALX for registration and showdates...Thanks Agan Guys


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sure the Dude would throw in a second on SCPatterson, but I think he is still waiting on his Gen-U-Wine Singapore Hello Kitty Scooter (don't worry Dude, I'm sure it is probably stuck in customs)! Congrats to all of the new nominees...well deserved on every account.


Some times you run across someone that you always thought was an OTBS member, and are then shocked to find out that they have yet to be nominated. I found one of those today, and would like to nominate JaxGators as an OTBS member. Check out some of his killer smokes here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=85321

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82878

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77372

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76815

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74308

Can I get a second on this nomination please?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 24, 2010)

definitely a 2nd for Jaxgators.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 24, 2010)

Thx guys.. Not sure i'm quite up to the standards yet, but it is appreciated anyways 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 PS BBQEng---- That link u had took me to a blank page... I hope that wasnt one of my better smokes


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Jax,

You are being too modest...I re-did the links (don't know why a global one won't work), and you turn out some amazing stuff. Besides, having a lang says you are serious by default! You are more than ready.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on the nominations gentlemen.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats to all you guys, all worthy in my humble opinion!


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 24, 2010)

wow, 
with vaction and all I just noticed that I have been honored with a nomination 
I am truly humbled thanks to all!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

i gotta stay on top of things closer. My thanks to those who have selected additional members to the order. My congratulations go out to all of the new squires as well. May you carry on the fine craft and art. Eric


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 25, 2010)

Way to go you guys!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats everyone on the honor!!!


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats all!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 2, 2010)

The latest OTBS induction can be found here: And without further delay~


----------



## meatball (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to The Dude Abides and FireItUp for the nomination and second, respectively, and to all of the OTBS members.


----------



## ellymae (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow - thanks guys - I have to say I was wondering what kind of trouble I had gotten into when I got the PM....


----------



## got14u (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like to nominate chefrob. He is a very busy member and seems to be a pretty good fella ! 
can I get a second


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 3, 2010)

Got14U, I'd be glad to second that for CHEFROB. I've read and seen some of his smokes he is deserving. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## Dutch (Mar 20, 2010)

Nomination of ChefRob duly noted and he is now Squire ChefRob.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 20, 2010)

it is humbling to be nominated and i thank silverwolf and got14u for their recognition.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats Rob.


----------



## meateater (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats! You sure turn out some fine viddles!


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 21, 2010)

Well played, Rob!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats Chefrob,  I wish I could have seen the nomination quicker, I would have been very happy to 2nd.


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2010)

Over the past several months I have noticed one member's posts in particular. He is very helpful to other members and always provides friendly and helpful advice. Although he has just recently delved into the exciting world of brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, he has posted some mighty fine smokes and qview in other categories. I checked his join date and was surprised he was not an OTBS member already so . . . 

Without further adieu, I would like to nominate rbranstner to the OTBS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## ronp (Apr 24, 2010)

I second it,  was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for the second, Ron. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree David,,,good choice.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Great choice Dave!  Well deserving...


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow thank you so much. I am very honored to be nominated!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes that was a very choice there Dave. Congrat to you Rbranstner


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 24, 2010)

I've checked out his past posts/threads and he's definitely demonstrated the qualities required for the OTBS squireship. Congrats!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2010)

rbranstner, congrats on the OTBS nomination, well deserved!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations Rob.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ey, I'll toss in a white marble as well!


----------



## walle (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations, RB!  I too have enjoyed your posts and your advice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats RB,
Darn, it's been fun exchanging comments with you too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you probably won't even know me any more from up there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Your old buddy,
Bearcaver


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 26, 2010)

You will be up there soon enough Bear.

Ross


----------



## rdknb (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats RB it is well deserved


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2010)

No hurry, as long as you're still talking to me from upstairs.

Just Joshing ya,

Bearcarver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats to you rbranstner... well deserved!


----------



## flagriller (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats! Nicely done...


----------



## Dutch (Apr 26, 2010)

rbranstner's nomination has been noted and his name added to the Squires list.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

What does that mean exactly?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Squires List is where they pick the OTBS members from.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2010)

OH, NOOO, not the "Squires List" !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now ya did it Ross!

Bearcarver


----------



## ronp (Apr 28, 2010)

I would like to nominate graybeard. I think he meets all the critera and has been very active and helping other members here.


Do I have a second?


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'll second that Ron. I like his posts too.


----------



## bassman (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd like to congratulate all the new members of the OTBS.  At the same time, I'd like to nominate WALLE for OTBS status.  He has done everything from building his own smoker to smoking tons of food for a March of Dimes fundraiser.  I think he would be a great addition to the ranks.  Seconds anyone?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 1, 2010)

I will second Walle's Nomination...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 2, 2010)

The OTBS Nomination Criteria has been changed.  There is no longer open nomination for OTBS status. You may however make the suggestion to any of the friendly Mods. . .

NEW OTBS Nomination Criteria


----------

